# IP-Adressverwaltung empfiehlt rasche Einführung von DNS Security



## Newsfeed (30 Oktober 2008)

*IP-Adressveraltung empfiehlt rasche Einführung von DNS Security*

Die DNS Security Extension (DNSSEC) erlaubt eine Authentifizierung der Antworten von DNS-Servern, Attacken wie Cache-Poisening lassen sich auf diese Weise verhindern. Um DNSSEC sinnvoll einzusetzen, müssen allerdings alle Ebenen im DNS abgesichert werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## webwatcher (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: IP-Adressveraltung empfiehlt rasche Einführung von DNS Security*



> IP-Adressveraltung empfiehlt rasche Einführung von DNS Security


veraltet ist sie


----------

